# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Pasta e Ceci by Gabriella Pession

## Angela

It's a video, so you can really see how it's done. I've never added anchovies, usually some pork product, like pancetta, but I'm going to try it her way for a change.

----------

